# Jimson Weed



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

When I was younger this plant stuck out like a sore thumb. I've found that most plants that stand out are either good edibles, good medicinals, or very toxic.

I now know this one is toxic and thought I'd share it.


----------

